# New 301Bq From Lakeshore Rv



## h2p

Just wanted to give the details of my recent transaction from Lakeshore RV. Back in May, I purchased a 2012 Outback 301BQ from Gary England. The price was better than anything local including the cost of shipping. The bottom line is that I received the trailer in damaged condition and with some of the external parts missing. The delivery was on a Sunday evening just as the sun was about to set. The trailer arrived at my home in extremely dirty condition. There was no PID (walk-a-round) worth mentioning. In fact, the only thing the driver spent time to explain was the LED lighting in the hallway of the trailer. I signed the paper work and sent the guy on his way since we was in a rush to go to the beach. I started to clean off the trailer and when I removed some mud on the back corner panel, it revealed some side wall damage. I started looking over the entire trailer closer and notice that the sewer caps and sewer handles were missing. I took photos and sent them all to Gary England later that night. He reassured me the next morning that they would take care of things for me. Well several months of back and forth have taken place and my trailer is still damaged and I have gone out an purchased the missing parts from a local retailer.

Bottom line is I am just frustrated that they are unwilling to pay me for the damage (estimated at $1100). Instead they offered me $500 cash plus some sort of rubbing compound do-it-yourself kit. I let them know I did not have the experience nor would I feel comfortable doing that sort of repair work on my trailer. 
*
Make sure you do a very detailed inspection if you plan to purchase from these guys!!! *

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience. Did you have a PDI document on hand? Seems like 100% of this would have been caught up front and you would have never signed the acceptance paperwork and completed the inspection. When you did sign and deliver person left, you basically let him (delivery guy) off the hook for any damage he might have caused. To be fair (and you won't like this part..sorry), how can Lakeshore know that you didn't cause all of this damage the first time you took the trailer out? You did sign a release stating everything was ok with the delivery....so technically they are in the clear.

I have dealt with Lakeshore when I had issues with my Outback (we drove there and back from Oregon) and they resolved all of my problems.

When you're asking them to pay for damages, what caused you do have to pay that amount? Wouldn't all of this have been covered under warranty? Couldn't you have taken the trailer to any local Keystone repair center? I must not be understanding the issue properly.


----------



## h2p

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry to hear you had a bad experience. Did you have a PDI document on hand? Seems like 100% of this would have been caught up front and you would have never signed the acceptance paperwork and completed the inspection. When you did sign and deliver person left, you basically let him (delivery guy) off the hook for any damage he might have caused. To be fair (and you won't like this part..sorry), how can Lakeshore know that you didn't cause all of this damage the first time you took the trailer out? You did sign a release stating everything was ok with the delivery....so technically they are in the clear.
> 
> I have dealt with Lakeshore when I had issues with my Outback (we drove there and back from Oregon) and they resolved all of my problems.
> 
> When you're asking them to pay for damages, what caused you do have to pay that amount? Wouldn't all of this have been covered under warranty? Couldn't you have taken the trailer to any local Keystone repair center? I must not be understanding the issue properly.


I have not repaired the damage but only obtained quotes. There were two witnesses present when the trailer was delivered and when the damage was noticed. One has since moved out of the area but I believe I still have her contact information. I am also not sure that any sort of warranty would cover this damage. Insurance would cover it but I do not want to ding my insurance for something that was done during or possibly before it was delivered. No PDI document was presented to me nor was I aware of such a document.


----------



## CamperAndy

There is no PDI paperwork from the dealer or from Keystone. The PDI is the responsibility of the own on taking delivery. A typical example is in Oregon_Campers signature. As for the notice to do a complete PDI, it does not matter who or where you buy from, you are responsible for making sure it is right before you sign for it. You read on here about plenty of issues that would not be issues if an inspection had been done.

I also would not have let this go 4 months. Also the $1,100 sounds like you need to do more research. There is no way that would cost that much at a boat repair shop. Yes I said boat repair, never trust an RV shop to do body repair. Boat shops typically have much better fiberglass repair techs.


----------



## Leedek

h2p said:


> Bottom line is I am just frustrated that they are unwilling to pay me for the damage (estimated at $1100). Instead they offered me $500 cash plus some sort of rubbing compound do-it-yourself kit. I let them know I did not have the experience nor would I feel comfortable doing that sort of repair work on my trailer.
> *
> Make sure you do a very detailed inspection if you plan to purchase from these guys!!! *
> 
> Mike











Sorry to hear of your experience with Lakeshore RV. DW and I drove to Muskegon and picked up our 210RS from Gary England. Our walk through was thorough and we elected to stay at the dealership for three days to live in the TT and really check systems. That said, I would strongly urge you to take the $500 and set up an appointment with the boat shop that another member suggested.









I am not trying to be a jerk but the fault here is letting the truck/deliverer control your situation. Don't beat yourself up so bad that you just stew forever. I've made regrettable mistakes as everyone has. Relax, get the trailer repaired, have a good steak and a beer and just enjoy a sunset from the driveway. Come on out to the West Coast and watch a sunset from the beach and walk back to your trailer for that steak. Ahh... life is good enjoy!!


----------

